# Big Al's Holiday Store Hours?



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Are they opened during holidays such as today? Canada Day etc?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Are they opened during holidays such as today? Canada Day etc?


I just checked the website seems close on canada day ... says the vaughan one... I think this might apply to all of them


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Specifically talking about scarborough location, they didnt pick up the phone so i assume they arent opened


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

yeh they are closed at that location.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Locations/Scarborough/scarborough.html


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Did any one when to Mississauga BA for the Canada Day specials?


----------

